

Apple TV 2.0 coming in 2014 - thefrustumblog
http://thefrustum.com/blog/2014/2/12/apple-tv-20-coming-in-2014

======
maxharris
I've been holding out on buying a TV (not just a set-top box) until Apple
decides to make one. I don't like the way cheap way most TVs look nowadays. I
don't think I'm the only one that's waiting.

Then again, I've been waiting for years. I've come to realize that if Apple
never makes a TV, then so be it - I'll just never get a TV. But the one thing
I won't do is put ugly stuff in my home.

------
codezero
Apple TV is already on gen 3. Perhaps you mean the next generation.

